# XDM9....order placed



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Well guys and gals I just placed an order and put down a deposit for my first pistol, an XDM9 bi-tone. Can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! You might be waiting for a while. 

-Jeff-


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Get a good digital camera. We'll all be expecting pictures and a range report... in a few months!

Jeff


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Get a good digital camera. We'll all be expecting pictures and a range report... in a few months!
> 
> Jeff


I have a digital camera (Olympus 3030Z - old but takes decent pics), and will post pics once I obtain it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The Springfield-Armory site says they're shipping. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long. 

-Jeff-


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> The Springfield-Armory site says they're shipping. Hopefully you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> -Jeff-


Yeah, some shops acroos the country have them in already. Not in CT so far.


----------



## f00lish1 (Jul 29, 2008)

:watching: Waiting for the review and pics. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

f00lish1 said:


> :watching: Waiting for the review and pics. :smt023


+1...:smt023


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, I am the proud new owner of the XDM9.:smt168

I think I am the first person in CT to get their hands on one. Pictures will be posted hopefully sometime this weekend!!!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

They had one in stock at Shoot Straight in Apopka today, one in black, and one in Bi-Tone... Sweet gun!

BETTER trigger than the original XD, and the 19-round mag would be nice...

Same frame size as the original, and nice looking. It's growing on me...

Still leaning toward the M&P Pro for competition, but for a super relaible, accurate ultra-high-cap 9mm... NICE GUN...

Jeff


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> BETTER trigger than the original XD


I'd certainly hope so...:smt033:smt083



> Same frame size as the original, and nice looking. It's growing on me...


I think they're nice guns as well, but to me they still aren't worth the extra money.



> Still leaning toward the M&P Pro for competition, but for a super relaible, accurate ultra-high-cap 9mm... NICE GUN...


I would be very interested to read a review if you purchase one of the M&Ps. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I think they're nice guns as well, but to me they still aren't worth the extra money.
> 
> -Jeff-


I paid $669 for the bi-tone, which I thought was pretty good.


----------

